# upside down marijuana plant



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

ok it may be impossible i dont no i was thinkin about makin me a pot so it will hold dirt upsidedown and tryin to grow a plant upsidedown to see what happens so what do you guys think will it work has it been done if its possible i might make it my first journal ever so let me no what you guys think? im shure ill be called stupid on this one lol..


----------



## HGB (Nov 3, 2007)

yes it will grow upside down but needs a little help to stay down...weights will keep it from growing up.... I had my lights under it but still it wants to go up  

didnt get to finish this grow grow do to surgery but it will work


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

so it does work  lol i wounder what bud production is if youd get more our less bud from it being upside down im gonna grow two , bolth of the same seed type and see what kind of yeald i get from one regular and the outher upsidedown if any one else has picks of upsidedown plants please post them id like to see a big plant upside down


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ok might make it my first journal ever so let me no what you guys think? im shure ill be called stupid on this one lol..


 
I certainly HOPE that nobody calls you stupid for this post:ignore: ...for it has got to be one of the COOLEST things that I have ever seen:holysheep:  !!!! BEST OF LUCK TO YOU WITH IT:bong:  !!!

                                    CAM


----------



## HGB (Nov 3, 2007)

het tom-tom,

this is as far as i got until health issues forced me to cut it down....

like I said a little weight to help it out like 

roots will grow up no problem but the plant wont grow down on it's own with out help....

good luck bro.... would really like to see someone finish this out thats for sure


grow on

:48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 3, 2007)

hey Tom Tom check out this link someone had this idea before but i guess they didn't go through with it there is some good info on it though check it out HGB is in there with a few post  Good luck and i hope to see this in a journal:hubba: 

I Think maybe HGB should give it another shot too because that plant was look nice great job bro sorry to hear you had to chop it

Heres that link check it out
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7451


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 3, 2007)

whats wrong with growing plants right side up


----------



## HGB (Nov 3, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> whats wrong with growing plants right side up



nothing at wrong with that, why do you ask?

most people grow it right side up, and the more talented growers like to play around a bit and try new things... to challenge them selfs and there growing skills....

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

Pushing the "envelope" is what makes this "hobby" fun


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 3, 2007)

sorry guy i just had smoked some dro way too early in the morning and was being a bit of a smart *** i am sorry


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

im gonna go and get a cam and im gonna do it to it .. i love sthis stuff you guys are crazy lol just like me..


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

all help and ideas are welcome so fell free to help me out with ideas this will be fun


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

hey mutt u said hobby? i like the sound of that..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 3, 2007)

Well tom whats up you start working on this yet   i cant wait to watch this almost thinking of joining you on this maybe you should get a thing going like the 16oz cups maybe other ppl will join in to.
So what kind of lights are you gonna use? also have you thought how your gonna start off like i mean you gonna start by seed up side down or do you have to grow the plant some stand straight then flip it over? well cant wait to see this will be back around peace


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

im working on desining a pot for it i just bought me a new floro for my plants but next friday when i  get paid again im gonna get some kind of very good light for this, something that will work upside down and give it a good spread of light and by then ill have the pots figured out and also got to decide what kind of seed i should use i dont want to use bag weed ,i dont want it to be sativa on accident. all ideas will be of great value


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 3, 2007)

This sounds like fun- have to be creative and feed from the bottom of the pot( or top now!) and watering will be tricky, with run off draining right down your plant's stem. I think it's fully doable tho. It might have a drastic effect on potency. Gravity might assist in pulling food/nutes and thc to the top (bottom!) of the plant easier.

Speculation of course, but it will be interesting to see nonetheless. 

A real challenge would be to do this in hydro!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

Mr.Unsleep said:
			
		

> A real challenge would be to do this in hydro!


I have NO idea how youd pull that off unless some funky passive wick grow


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 4, 2007)

high potince is what im hopin for  i would think it might be stronger 2 well see..


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

I DON'T "ALWAYS"....BUT SINCE MOST PEOPLE DRY THEIR CROP HANGING UPSIDE DOWN.....MOST SAY THAT IT'S FOR POTENCE..OTHERS, IT'S JUST BECAUSE.........ANYWAY(I'M RAMBLING..I KNOW:ignore: ) IT WOULD MAKE LOGICAL SENSE:holysheep: THAT IF YOU CURED IT UPSIDEDOWM TO INCREASE POTENCY, THAT GROWING IT UPSIDE DOWN SHOULD HELP THE PROCESS.  FANTASTICLY COOL IDEA:woohoo:...BEST OF LUCK WITH THAT !!!!:hubba: 

               HAPPY SMOKIN'
                                CAM


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 4, 2007)

makes since to me 2


----------



## simo123 (Nov 4, 2007)

*yeah it is entirely possible i have seen it done with tomatoe plants look up upside down tomatoe in google there are a few examples!*


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

ok guys i got my cam fixed so its time for me to start this upside down mj plant. ive also got my first journal goin i started it yesterday but this one im gonna do for fun im gonna germ the plant right side up then transplant it to upside down so its gonna be a week our so before i have the first pick of the upside down mj plant if any one else would like to join me please let me no..


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

also if any one has any ideas on how to make a pot let me no asap and any outher ideas


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2007)

this might give ya an idea or two 
http://topsyturvys.com/10001.html


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2007)

The upside down drying is just a myth.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

at least someone said it thank u


----------



## Richy-B (Nov 12, 2007)

Grow on Bro! That is tight!!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## goddog (Nov 12, 2007)

do it...


----------

